# Andre's Travels



## johan (24/4/15)

Just a thread to *force* @Andre to post pics of Brussels during his business trip. I believe you know its BIG beer exhibitions and taste events this time of the year in that region. Although you're not a piss-cat (like moi), just try an Orval beer (at least 2 years old) and let me know . Bon Voyage.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (24/4/15)

Enjoy ur trip man. 'work' hard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/15)

Lol, sitting in the Air France lounge in JHB at the moment. 
Will have to find out how to take pictures with the cell phone and then get them to the forum.
Orval beer, well matured, added to my to do list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, sitting in the Air France lounge in JHB at the moment.
> Will have to find out how to take pictures with the cell phone and then get them to the forum.
> Orval beer, well matured, added to my to do list!



Have a great trip @Andre
Travel safe
Let us know how its going
I assume you have reloaded the ceramic wicks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/4/15)

Silver said:


> Have a great trip @Andre
> Travel safe
> Let us know how its going
> I assume you have reloaded the ceramic wicks...


Yip, and not tools taken along this time - just 2 Grands and a Mini with juices.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (25/4/15)

Went for supper to my favourite little place earlier. Mostly frequented by locals, serving a good mix of French and Flemish dishes. And some good wine. Of course, for the first time looked at their beer menu. Quite a selection, and found @johan's Orval on there. But, alas, not in stock. The quest will continue.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (25/4/15)

Andre said:


> Went for supper to my favourite little place earlier. Mostly frequented by locals, serving a good mix of French and Flemish dishes. And some good wine. Of course, for the first time looked at their beer menu. Quite a selection, and found @johan's Orval on there. But, alas, not in stock. The quest will continue.



Ag nee, what a pity, hope you had a nice wine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (26/4/15)

oh....@Andre welcome to the EU  any vape tourism planned? lucky with the weather atm, it has been really nice for 2 weeks already, from freezing cold to spring feeling with a bang.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (26/4/15)

Have a great trip man !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/15)

Tom said:


> oh....@Andre welcome to the EU  any vape tourism planned? lucky with the weather atm, it has been really nice for 2 weeks already, from freezing cold to spring feeling with a bang.


Thanks, @Tom. In Belgium sale of nic is banned. They have a few vape shops (0 mg jooses), but really no good selection. Looked if I could find any good, big vape shops in Paris or Amsterdam, but could not find any. Vapers House is just too far away to be worth it and the Dutch one seems to be online only - their physical address is actually in Germany.


----------



## Tom (26/4/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks, @Tom. In Belgium sale of nic is banned. They have a few vape shops (0 mg jooses), but really no good selection. Looked if I could find any good, big vape shops in Paris or Amsterdam, but could not find any. Vapers House is just too far away to be worth it and the Dutch one seems to be online only - their physical address is actually in Germany.


go to Cologne....vapor freak got a new B&M  and new juice lines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/4/15)

Tom said:


> go to Cologne....vapor freak got a new B&M  and new juice lines


Thanks, looks promising, but am I reading correctly that their shop hours are only from 12:00 to 17:00 and only from Mondays to Fridays?


----------



## Tom (27/4/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks, looks promising, but am I reading correctly that their shop hours are only from 12:00 to 17:00 and only from Mondays to Fridays?


yip...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/4/15)

Got the pics from my cell to the laptop. Here you go.

Air France lounge JHB:







Charles de Gaulle airport, waiting for the fast train to Brussels:






On the fast train to Brussels:






Found @johan's Orval beer at our hotel's bar. Bottled 15/02/2015. Alc is 6.2 %. Best before 15/02/2020!. Actually not to bad for a non beer drinker- a nice sweeter taste going in, with the bitter on the after taste. Checked it out on Google: Limited production by Trappist Monks in Belgium. Only 15 % of production exported.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/15)

Love the REO Photo shoot around the planet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Love the REO Photo shoot around the planet!


Your holiday trip not too far away?


----------



## johan (27/4/15)

Thanks @Andre, awesome photo shoot of Reo exploring a part of Europe. You have good taste buds, the description of Orval is spot on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/15)

Andre said:


> Your holiday trip not too far away?



Yip I can't believe it... time is flying... on no time at all Avril will be having her photo taken in a Glacier!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Super photos @Andre !
Thanks for sharing
Always lovely to see the photos when someone travels. 

Chalice on the Mini looks like it means business! Ha ha
Whats the other atty? I see the one is the Cyclops but is the other one the Rogue?


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (28/4/15)

Yip, that's a rogue @Silver!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (28/4/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks, @Tom. In Belgium sale of nic is banned. They have a few vape shops (0 mg jooses), but really no good selection. Looked if I could find any good, big vape shops in Paris or Amsterdam, but could not find any. Vapers House is just too far away to be worth it and the Dutch one seems to be online only - their physical address is actually in Germany.



Not many shops around in the netherlands. There is one in amsterdam, maastricht and some other city's but mostly aimed for the starters. Starter kits and basic juices the rest is sold online. People won't drive 30 min to visit a shop if they can order online.

Enjoy your trip! 

Ps: Smuggle me some real cheese back to south africa  miss that stuff so much here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (28/4/15)

Matt said:


> Not many shops around in the netherlands. There is one in amsterdam, maastricht and some other city's but mostly aimed for the starters. Starter kits and basic juices the rest is sold online. People won't drive 30 min to visit a shop if they can order online.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!
> 
> Ps: Smuggle me some real cheese back to south africa  miss that stuff so much here.


There is better chances to find a coffee shop tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/4/15)

Enjoy your trip @Andre 
Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing with us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

